# Hegner Radiator Bleed Key



## Geordie Pete (23 Nov 2013)

So it's that time of year when we turn our central heating back on only to find that all of the radiators need air bleeding out of them.

Searched high and low for my radiator bleed key - couldn't find it. Idle curiosity kicked in and I tried the Hegner blade clamp 'clock key'. Bingo. :shock: Pefect fit and much more 'hand friendly' that the usual little brass thing I've used for years.

Of course this also means that if you lose your Hegner blade clamp key you either have to work in the cold with a broken blade, or use your radiator key for both jobs. If you can find it. :lol: 

Thought it was worth a mention . . .

Pete.


----------



## ChrisR (23 Nov 2013)

Pete.
Good tip.
Thanks for posting. :wink: 

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## nadnerb (23 Nov 2013)

Welcome to the site Pete, brilliant piece of info , I spent an hour looking for a bleed key the other night and gave up in frustration!!!!!
Regards
Brendan


----------



## Lons (23 Nov 2013)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Love it!

I'll tell the missus I need to buy a Hegner to bleed the rads. been looking for an excuse :wink reason) for years.

Bob


----------



## boysie39 (24 Nov 2013)

Good tip Pete , I always knew I would find use for my spare one if I could find it. :roll: :roll: 

Bob no need to go to that expense ,I have a few spares I could send you . :lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Lons (24 Nov 2013)

boysie39":1hsiqs1o said:


> Bob no need to go to that expense ,I have a few spares I could send you . :lol: :lol: :twisted: :twisted:



No ta :lol: Just deleted that in case the wife sees it.

Actually I have a cheap little scrollsaw which I use very occasionally, co-incidently last week when it came in very handy to cut out a new tufnol baseplate for my Mof 96 router. Not enough use to justify a Hegner  Anyway I'm hankering after buying a litle Jet lathe at the minute - visiting the show at Harrogate is dangerous to your wallet!

Bob


----------

